# OMG



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Legit Brawl leaks are flooding the interwebs... HIDE! DD:


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where? I don't see any D=

And Brawl Central is teh CLOZERED! And Smashboards is RUNNING SLOWLY! D=


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

I found a ROB leakage...

Turns out there's 23 stages from the start, including an F-Zero stage.

Luigi joins the fray!     Captain Falcon is back! Another roster pic apparently leaked, includes Captain Falcon

Apparently Bomberman joins the fray? This may not be real.

Ganondorf confirmed. Master hand returns as a boss, obviously.

Falco confirmed, TK     Ridley is a boss in SSE, playable status unknown. Porky from Mother is also a boss. IGN actually guessed that one.

Shadow Bowser? Metagross is a confirmed Pokeball.

Gameplay video: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=rgVH9OGugSo

The interwebs is asploding!


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Legit Brawl leaks are flooding the interwebs... HIDE! DD:


 Yes, where? I'm going to be distracted during school today.


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW. Most of those I could have guessed. Funny how Zelda's pic shows her and Sheik now.

Marth and Meta Knight vid: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=v70mlCW4hag


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah marth was up and shown and nes was kinda too in an official trailer....

I need to look around more, you sure all the internet tubes are exploding?  THAT CAN'T BE!


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

I found another: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=XopUGD7bN2o

This confirms Luigi, Ness, and Captain Falcon


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 29, 2008)

BULLL GUESS WHO'S BACK AND LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

HOLY FREAKING YES

http://i32.tinypic.com/2ur5il2.jpg

ASD!@#

YES!!


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

Toon Link's not here, but it looks credible.
http://nsidernews.com/more-character-confrimedspoiler/


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Toon ]http://nsidernews.com/more-character-confrimedspoiler/[/url]


http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a198/red...el/up254056.jpg

And not to mention some more Ganny PWNAGE:

http://i25.tinypic.com/1wylk.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh286/K...BB/up253994.jpg


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh wait updated roster:

http://ranobe.com/up/src/up254065.jpg


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Woah, Green Hill Zone:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/gre...01201630138.jpg


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bul, calm down XD And I'm still waiting for a pic of the entire screen. Isn't it Wolf that's missing?


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't get why they put him in over Paper Mario.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paper Mario could be the WTH G&W of Brawl, but there's already enough Mario in the game.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

good lord I don't know what to beleive anymore with some of the stuff out there.... a shot claiming bomberman(most likely fake)... ROB(actually looks real to my displeasure)... Wind Waker Link (at least I thought this was likely, and looks real...)....and then there are rumors over the supposed last guy who would make four full rows of nine including a random square making 35 characters total... supposedly wolf though nothing shown yet...and somehow I am not certain that that will be the entire roster since melees character menu wasn't 100% even either could be an entire line more that only partially fills up.... there is stuff written there fyi


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bomberman picture was a fake... the rest is real.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The Bomberman picture was a fake... the rest is real.


 yeah I was pretty certain about that, although there is upposed to be one more 3rd party guy isn't there?

I really don't know if that was a reliable source I remember hearing that from or not though, a long time ago


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sakurai said one or two more after Snake

He added one more... so technically everything fits.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sakurai said one or two more after Snake

He added one more... so technically everything fits.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=34396#more-34396

Huge index of spoilers, including an AWESOME Ganondorf Final Smash picture.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone tell me what that is XD Wind Waker Ganon and that Crocodile.

Also, apparently, there's this weird purple stuff that is taking over everyone.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

some of those seem fake... although the giant diddy kong gives me brief hope that the giant ridley boss doesn't disprove him as a  character...


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone tell me what that is XD Wind Waker Ganon and that Crocodile. [/quote]
King K. Rool

It looks like some characters are getting 'possesed' by the purple cloud.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone tell me what that is XD Wind Waker Ganon and that Crocodile. [/quote]
 this was what I was thinking of as fake, and that is king k rool I believe...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet! The Octopus from Octopus is a boss!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was what I was thinking of as fake, and that is king k rool I believe... [/quote]
 It's not fake actually, it's a display of trophies.

and that's not King K.Rool


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sheik is drinking tea in one of the pictures. I have to ask myself, why?

Awesome Ganon Final Smash.

Awesome Tetra stage.


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not fake actually, it's a display of trophies.

and that's not King K.Rool [/quote]
 Then who?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then who?    			 [/quote]
 The croc from Sega?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then who?    			 [/quote]
 Umm, just a regular DKC cronie...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

What's everyone's verdict on Roy and Mewtwo?


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] What's everyone's verdict on Roy and Mewtwo? [/quote]
 Out. Marth has a game coming out and Roy would just be a clone. Mewtwo would probably be replaced by Lucario IMO.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] What's everyone's verdict on Roy and Mewtwo?


Out. Marth has a game coming out and Roy would just be a clone. Mewtwo would probably be replaced by Lucario IMO. [/quote]
 Totally agreed.  Roy is definitely cut, seeing as he was just product placement in SSBM, essentially.

I'm thinking Lucario's moveset is actually really similar to Mewtwo's, hence the cut.  We'll see, though...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agreed.  Roy is definitely cut, seeing as he was just product placement in SSBM, essentially.

I'm thinking Lucario's moveset is actually really similar to Mewtwo's, hence the cut.  We'll see, though... [/quote]
 It might be, but I don't see how that's possible considering type differences. I think the only reason to cut Mewtwo is to make room for the next over-hyped-in-Japan Pokemon. It's how Jigglypuff and Roy got in.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Did anybody notice that Falco's Final Smash is the same as Fox's Final Smash?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Did anybody notice that Falco's Final Smash is the same as Fox's Final Smash?


 Yeah, I did.  Now... I'm sort of hoping Ganondorf is still a Captain Falcon clone.  I mean, I'm so used to his moveset... and I don't like the prospect of Ganny using a sword.

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh286/K...BB/up253994.jpg

No sword in sight... so maybe he's still a clone, maybe with some subtle changes.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

I actually wish they still kept Mewtwo in it, just altered his moves a bit, and roy definitely gone...   but may be he could just be an assist trophy...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Did anybody notice that Falco's Final Smash is the same as Fox's Final Smash?


 Is it? Where do you see it?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Did anybody notice that Falco's Final Smash is the same as Fox's Final Smash?


Is it? Where do you see it? [/quote]
 if it is I am angry they should have made it an arwing at the very least for him...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Did anybody notice that Falco's Final Smash is the same as Fox's Final Smash?


Is it? Where do you see it? [/quote]
 Gonintendo


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find swords are starting to become overused, I think they should've had someone with an axe instead of Ike. Meta Knight, Ike, Pit, and Toon Link are all new characters with swords. And we already had Marth and Link.

Plus Kirby.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h217/Max...8/WTFGENO-1.png

Hmm...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h217/Max...8/WTFGENO-1.png
> 
> Hmm...


 Interesting. I doubt however Geno will be in.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find swords are starting to become overused, I think they should've had someone with an axe instead of Ike. Meta Knight, Ike, Pit, and Toon ]
 Yeah, too many swords.  Hence why I find it really awesome that Ganondorf's sword isn't anywhere in sight.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Geno would be an awesome WTH character for Brawl, I wouldn't mind if he made it in or not.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h217/Max...8/WTFGENO-1.png
> 
> Hmm...


 that was the other one I thought fake due to ridley...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

where are people looking for info?

Really I have just been watching ign boards cause those people llok at everyplace for stuff and seems to have a new set of thread every few seconds...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not fake, actually.  Ridley was just recently confirmed as a boss, check the GoNintendo post, there's an image in there.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geno would be an awesome WTH character for Brawl, I wouldn't mind if he made it in or not. [/quote]
 Bomberman is more likely to get in then him.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bomberman is more likely to get in then him. [/quote]
 And Megaman was even more likely than the both of them.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bomberman is more likely to get in then him. [/quote]
And Megaman was even more likely than the both of them. [/quote]
 No.
Bomberman is more likely.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Megaman was even more likely than the both of them. [/quote]
No.
Bomberman is more likely. [/quote]
 Not until Megaman was deconfirmed.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Megaman was even more likely than the both of them. [/quote]
No.
Bomberman is more likely. [/quote]
 I don't get it... why are you so sure?  Are you the one signing the deals with the companies?

Honestly.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait are the bosses in there?  like petey? I don't see him around...

for that matter who is the weird blue and glowy guy...(not in linked pic I think)


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the original. I don't see Geno that well now.

It actually looks like part of the stage.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

actually that geno area now looks like a generic subspace guy...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> actually that geno area now looks like a generic subspace guy...


 That's true. I think the guy that did that had an over-active imagination, or is desperately trying to prove something.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

All this reminds me, who actually thought that Young Link would be replaced by Toon Link? It was a rumor since when it was announced. I'll definitely play more as Toon Link than I did Young Link.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was fairly certain they were doing that really... though I also thought Krystal and ridley would get in it...still some hope for that

anyway to pass the time enjoy this falcon punch...TO THE EXTREME!!1!

falcon punch!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] All this reminds me, who actually thought that Young Link would be replaced by Toon Link? It was a rumor since when it was announced. I'll definitely play more as Toon Link than I did Young Link. [/quote]
 I hated Young Link and I doubt I'll play as Toon Link.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I was fairly certain they were doing that really... though I also thought Krystal and ridley would get in it...still some hope for that
> 
> anyway to pass the time enjoy this falcon punch...TO THE EXTREME!!1!
> 
> falcon punch!


 Best thing since Chuck Norris jokes. XD


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

By the way, did anyone notice R.O.B. is called Robot?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> By the way, did anyone notice R.O.B. is called Robot?


 Yeah, I hate the game for that. Not buying it now. I wonder why they used the name ROB in Mario Kart, but not here?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> By the way, did anyone notice R.O.B. is called Robot?


Yeah, I hate the game for that. *Not buying it now.* I wonder why they used the name ROB in Mario Kart, but not here? [/quote]
 I really hope that was a joke. 0_0

It's the Japanese version.  He's called ROB over here.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope that was a joke. 0_0

It's the Japanese version.  He's called ROB over here. [/quote]
 It had to be a joke.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope that was a joke. 0_0

It's the Japanese version.  He's called ROB over here. [/quote]
 Good, then I guess I'll buy the game. Not at the top of my list now, though. Barbie Princesses is.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope that was a joke. 0_0

It's the Japanese version.  He's called ROB over here. [/quote]
Good, then I guess I'll buy the game. Not at the top of my list now, though. *Barbie Princesses* is. [/quote]
  >_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope that was a joke. 0_0

It's the Japanese version.  He's called ROB over here. [/quote]
Good, then I guess I'll buy the game. Not at the top of my list now, though. Barbie Princesses is. [/quote]
 over rob?

I admit I don't like him that much either, but I didn't like Mr. Game and Watch that much but now I am happily indifferent towards him     

still doesn't change the rest of the game.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was kidding about ROB, as Snoop smartly pointed out XD


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I was kidding about ROB, as Snoop smartly pointed out XD [/quote]
 I don't feel smart.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I was kidding about ROB, as Snoop smartly pointed out XD


I don't feel smart.    			 [/quote]
 then neither do I     
:'(


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then neither do I     
:'(				 [/quote]
  
:huh:			 Why don't you feel smart?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow... ROB... Couldn't have been someone... better?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2008)

Why is 'ROBOT' in over Ridley?

Are the Japanese honestly..that stupid?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Why is 'ROBOT' in over Ridley?
> 
> Are the Japanese honestly..that stupid?


 What screen?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Why is 'ROBOT' in over Ridley?
> 
> Are the Japanese honestly..that stupid?


 agreed.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

Roster so far

ok so I sadly have to agree there is only one more character and it looks likely that it will be from the fox series so more than likely Wolf... why?
Stick Wolf in the list right under falco and you will see that all the characters line up with their series fairly well(of course a guy like sonic ends up under snake and game and watch.... o well I still wish there were more characters...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Wow... ROB... Couldn't have been someone... better?


 It's Nintendo trying to take over the world again. Reviving their failed inventions!


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

Animal Crossing person plz.


I really just want to beat the hell out of someone with a green lamp. : |


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Odd, are you nuts?  ROB singlehandedly revitalized the gaming industry... retailers were afraid to stock games previously because of the game crash.

Honestly.  So much misinformation here, on NSider2, on NeoGAF, etc... it's crazy.

Rob is the perfect WTH character... just like Game & Watch was.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Odd, are you nuts?  ROB singlehandedly revitalized the gaming industry... retailers were afraid to stock games previously because of the game crash.
> 
> Honestly.  So much misinformation here, on NSider2, on NeoGAF, etc... it's crazy.
> 
> Rob is the perfect WTH character... just like Game & Watch was.


 Well couldn't we have one of the other..?

We really don't need both... for the single player mode, fine, but if you're dragging them into the playable arena, save it for someone cool, Really, I don't care for these half-baked characters we're getting. Creator boy says we're not getting rehashed characters, then he makes rehashed characters, He's sounding a lot like the creator of fable now.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Odd, are you nuts?  ROB singlehandedly revitalized the gaming industry... retailers were afraid to stock games previously because of the game crash.
> 
> Honestly.  So much misinformation here, on NSider2, on NeoGAF, etc... it's crazy.
> 
> Rob is the perfect WTH character... just like Game & Watch was.


 ROB shouldn't be in SSBB.
However, Vaati should.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Odd, are you nuts?  ROB singlehandedly revitalized the gaming industry... retailers were afraid to stock games previously because of the game crash.
> 
> Honestly.  So much misinformation here, on NSider2, on NeoGAF, etc... it's crazy.
> 
> Rob is the perfect WTH character... just like Game & Watch was.


 ROB... smells..

I want my Geno, now.  :santagyroid:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You (and a hell of a lot of TBT people) were obviously not on any forums when SSBM was close to coming out, but I got a taste of it... granted I was too young to register at any of said forums, but whatever.

I remember when the SSBM roster was leaked.

"Game & Watch?  WTH?!?  Who is he?!"
"horrible roster, omg, so many clones"
"it's fake, not real"
"no proof, so it's gotta be fake"
"Ganondorf, a clone of Captain Falcon?  Haha."

...and so on.  Reminds me of this incident.  G&W is very similar to ROB... they're both early Nintendo icons... and both are the perfect, "Uhh, WHAT?!" characters for any Smash Bros. game.

What we need to do now is get over any gripes we might have with the roster, and patiently wait until March 9th, when we can _accurately_ say whether we are satisfied with the roster (and entire game) or not.


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish we could have gotten an AC character or new Mario rep.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 29, 2008)

My thoughts, here we go...

*35 Character roster:* It's alright, I would've liked more as I'm sure many would have, but look at all the extras we have. I'm sure the options and stuff will make up for the "underwhelming" amount of characters.

*Clones:*  Yeah, it's true, I use a clone for melee, and I'm actually glad Falco's back, but I'm hoping he still has those few things that make him different than Fox, which I'm sure he will.

*Ganondorf:*  Oh my, Ganondorf, you look so great, but there's a big chance you're once again a clone. This is actually my biggest letdown. I really wanted Ganondorf to have a fresh moveset, but as of now, my hopes are being flushed away.

*Wolf:* I know many of you hate the idea of Wolf being in instead of Krystal, and I agree, Krystal would probably be the better choice. But I am much happier with Wolf. Yes. I said it. Wolf is probably my favorite Starfox character, so I'm happy    			  This only applies if the prophets were indeed true and all the clues pointing at Wolf also prove to be true. And he better not be a clone...

*ROB:* ROB. ROB... Not much to say about ROB. Many are disappointed, as am I, but I'm sure like Melee, the people who didn't know and completely refused to like Game and Watch from the beginning will grow to like this Robot. But I personally would have rathered Geno, Isaac, or Ridley, but yeah...


*Overall:*  I'm still anticipating Brawl, even MORE now, especially with the new videos of Subspace and the like. The roster may be a bit lacking, but that's what was said about Melee as well, so I believe this roster will be loved when everyone gets the game, chooses their favorite characters, plays for some days straight, and gets owned online by me.


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm just glad Meta Knight and Dedede made it in.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

To be completely honest, I don't really care about anyone other than Ganondorf... well, Ike and Marth are also extremely awesome.

Basically, those three were my most wanted characters.  The got in.  Now I don't care about the rest of the roster, lol.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Jan 29, 2008)

Eeehhh...I'm not the happiest guy around. I was kinda' hoping for the 48-character roster.

But then again, I can't reasonably think of anyone else I'd rather have in...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 29, 2008)

don't get me wrong it is a nice roster... but they really let down some of the most wanted characters...  of course others like meta knight did get in it jut feels bad caue they didn't leave the best for last to be honest...


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone at Nsider told me I could only do this once Ridley was confirmed not to be in Brawl as a playable character. Since Nsider was assassinated, I'll ujst have to make my ritual here.

*ROFL AT RIDLEY SUPPORTERS!!! I AM ROFLING RIGHT ON THE FLOOR NEXT TO YOUR COMPUTER!!! I WILL ROFL AND ROFL AND ROFL UNTIL I ROFL THROUGH YOUR FLOOR AND ROFL MYSELF TO DEATH! ROFL!*


----------



## TheGremp (Jan 29, 2008)

Im a little late in the conversation, but I agree with bul on just about everything.  ROB is a perfect WTH character.



> Ike and Marth could still be the same.



NO.  wth?  Marth is and never will be like Ike, there's a 0.00001% chance of them actually changing marth JUST so he can be a clone of a new character.



> Ganondorf and Falcon could still be the same.



yes.  They're still clones.  But they have really big differences. Falcon was one of the fastest characters in Melee, actually, I'm pretty sure he was the fastest runner.  Ganon was just barely faster than bowser, and had slow moves.  They had very different fighting styles.





> Until I see some original movesets, I'm pissed.



*sigh*
must I make a list?

Pit.
Wario.
ZSM.
Ike.
PKMN Trainer.
Diddy.
Meta.
Snake.
Sonic.
Dedede.
Pikmin.
ROB.
G&W.
Lucarios.
Mario no longer has a clone. (Dr. Mario gone, but might be a costume)
Kirby.
Pikachu is unique now that Pichu is gone.
Samus. (base B is similar to Mewtwo's(possibly Lucarios's) base B, but the rest is unique)
Zelda/Sheik.
Bowser. (same as Samus, base B similar to Charizard, but the rest is unique)
DK.
Yoshi.
Peach.
Ice Climbers.

That's 24 characters out of 35 with a unique moveset, and every new character is unique, aside from Lucas, Toon Link, and possibly Lucarios.

EDIT: Oops, forgot to add Marth. so that's 25


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you Gremp, I was too lazy to make a list

turns out Ganondorf is still a clone... bleeping SWEET.  I really wanted it that way... original moveset for Ganondorf with sword = fail.

But uhh... Ike is not a clone of Marth.  Ike has new moves, but some are similar.  Only a few...


----------



## ƒish (Jan 30, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> thank you Gremp, I was too lazy to make a list
> 
> turns out Ganondorf is still a clone... bleeping SWEET.  I really wanted it that way... original moveset for Ganondorf with sword = fail.
> 
> But uhh... Ike is not a clone of Marth.  Ike has new moves, but some are similar.  Only a few...


 Don't you think it'd be kinda cool for Ganon to do something other than punch?

Sure he doesn't need all swords, but for smash attacks at least, that would be nice... He doesn't have to be all fist.


@Gremp - Just because they look different, and have stats moved up and down a bit doesn't mean they're different. If they've got the same moves, they've got the same moves. It really wouldn't've killed them to put a bit more effort into these characters and not made them mirror one another.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even remember seeing him in any game other than mario kart DS and Wario ware.... and in wario ware he was as important as a piece of hardware, after many microgames consisted of insert the cartridge...  

I am upset that they didn't change ganondorf.... although haven't seen his b moves yet.

I am upset about those things, but I still know that a lot of new things were added, and will still be fun to play, just cause you get a couple soggy french fries doesn't mean all the fries in the box are that bad.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen videos of the actual "ROB" in action...and I don't get it...

What exactly does it do? Moves little rings from one side to another as you play a specific game?


----------

